# Floating shelves



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have made a start on my next commission. Again it is another MDF unit This time it is a desk for a computer with sliding doors and three floating shelves above. I got the shelves done and out of the way first.








They are to be painted by the customer I am happy to say along with the desk.
The shelves will hang on these brackets.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Alan, are the brackets a commercial product or something you made? If they are a commercial product, can you recommend a source? Thanks.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes Oliver they are commercial ones but these are in the UK. These are the ones I used:
Shelf Support - Concealed : Woodfit Ltd - Furniture Fittings and Components


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Alan. After checking Woodfit site I decided maybe google would help. And, no surprise, it did.  Rockler has what looks to be the same type of bracket. I really like the idea of shelves with no support showing so I think I'll give it a try. Thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope you had a break over Christmas, Alan, you seem to be going and going and going...

(which is not bad for self employed person).

Thanks for keeping us up to date with your projects...


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been working on the base unit over the last week. This will house a computer tower and the desk top is for the monitor and keyboard. It had to be slim due to the space available in the room, hence the sliding doors.








On the end there is a slide out tray for the tower unit.
















There is a removable shelf in the left hand section for disks and such.








The cabinet where the tower is to be housed is well vented.








I should add that I have also been building a double wardrobe too, which is almost complete. Hence the reason I haven't posted recently.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the unit fitted today and took a photo. I shall return once it has been painted and take some more.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks great , Alan.

However my knees would keep pounding that nice new door........


----------

